# BUG REPORT: MPEG Decoder Errors on SD Sat and OTA Programs



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Even though I've had P284 for a month or so, I ran into the old P281 MPEG Decoder bug tonight after being tuned to ESPN-HD (9424) for three or four hours. I switched over to one of my 1080i ATSC channels, didn't see anything interesting, moved to the next channel up and saw what appeared to be vertical distortions in the image, as if I was viewing the program through a shower door. I switched to HDNet and the picture was fine. This was the behavior of P281 that I had seen a few times, but this is the first time I've seen it under P284LADD-N (B/S: 1013LADD)

To see if this was the same problem I've seen before, I brought up Dish Home, and it behaved as before: Any stored graphics were affected, but dynamic text was not. (See image #1) You can see the bug by looking at the "Playing TV" logo.

Image #2 is the typical distortion seen while viewing an SD channel, in this case, NASA-TV (213). Images #3 and #4 are the What's on Dish500? (9900) before and after rebooting to clear this problem.

I had tracked down the last time I reported this, but the thread was closed. Also, I would have put this in the 811 Bug Forum instead of the Support Forum, but there doesn't seem to be one. So, Jason/Ron, if you need to move this or change it, feel free.

Edit: Well, of course, I saw the thread about "Clear vertical lines on 811 SD programming" right after I posted this. However, most of what was reported in that thread did not have good examples of what I experienced.

Also, more information for Dish: My HDTV monitor is a Toshiba 34HF81, my 811 is connected via component cables to one of the Tosh's ColorStream inputs (accepts 480i, 480p, and 1080i), my 811 is set to output 1080i.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for the illustrations Roland. I have forwarded your post.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Foxbat is not the only one with this problem. I have never had this problem until 284 arrived. The 811 has been installed for over a year. To clear the problem I either switch to various channels or do a soft reboot.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ok


----------

